# Invasion en Español



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Canadian Guys.... sorry for the invasion but I guess NAFTA's and some other things make us "Brothers", this is going to be the begining, anybody that can read & write in spanish do it please... I've seeing this is the only way to talk among us in our born language.

Ahora si... en Español.....

TODOS los que puedan leer y escribir en español por favor escriban algo, platiquenos que tiene su carro, prometemos contestar, comentar, trataremos de no criticar (no lo prometemos, jeje).

NO IMPORTA de donde sean, ni donde estén, es mas ni que carro tengan (preferimos Nissanes o Datsunes claro), así que arranquense....

Y para poner el ejemplo.... Como verán tengo un Sentra 97 GXE Lujo2, de esos que tienen todo eléctrico y los frenos ABS, no tiene ninguna modificación de audio porque los robos en la Ciudad de Mexico son insoportables y he tratado de mantener la estetica sin cambios aunque.... hace 1 semana fuí a una agencia Nissan y compré la parrilla cromada + los faros y cuartos transparentes, los instale y estoy feliz realmente cambia enormemente, se ve genial.

Tengo un filtro K&N identico al original, no le puse uno exterior porque tienden a ensuciarse mas rápido, mojarse y a jalar aire caliente (afecta el desempeño), traigo unas bujias splitfire pero chance en un rato vaya por unas NGK de Iridio (les platico) y cables NGK muuucho mejores.

Lo mejor es la suspensión, resortes H&R y amortiguadores Tokico, odia los topes y los baches pero en carretera se comporta genial, tan pronto pueda le voy a comprar unas barras de estabilidad (Si, si las superiores entre la parte superior de los amortiguadores, la de abajo es la de torsión) unas monturas para aumentar el juego de los amortiguadores traseros y unos bumpstops Koni mas cortos (se vale preguntar de esto y de cualquier cosa).

No corro arrancones, pero me gusta traer el carro lo que se dice BIEN ya que salgo a carretera mucho porque vivo la mitad del tiempo en la Cd. de México y Tequisquiapan, Qro.

Platiquenos de sus carros y si les aburrio mi rollo diganme sale????

Vamos a echarle montón para que nos abran una sección

:cheers:


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Estaría excelente que nos abrieran una sección en español en fin vamos a darle tiempo al tiempo.

Pues tanto mi hermano como yo acabamos de comprar unos Platina 2004 K Plus, los cuales los tenemos originalitos, la verdad que no hemos tenido tiempo ni dinero para meterles mano pero creo que si les vamos a ir metiendo poco a poco algo.


Actualmente estoy en San Antonio Tx. por unos cuantos días mas voy a ver si encuentro alguna buena tienda de accesorios para ver que me puedo llevar a Monterrey NL Mexico.


Saludos y seguiremos por aqui.

Roloss_valdes


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Envidia jejeje*

Que envidia jejejejejejeje, en verdad me gustaría ir para allá, de hecho quiero pedir unas cosas, cuando vaya para allá, lo malo es que esas cosas sólo las hay para el sentra B14 que es el que vendieron por acá de 96 al 2000, vaya el modelo anterior de Sentra.

Algo que sería bueno, sería que checaras el patrón de barrenación, si tienes la suerte de tener 4x100 existe una variedad amplísima de rines para tu nave, lo mejor sería preguntar en una tienda de rines, lo malo es que no se donde haya una en S.A.

Una pregunta... ¿Cuando vence la garantía de tu carro? para saber que tanto se podría hacerle sin invalidar esta.


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

*si a mi tambien me gustaria mucho eso....*

hola manuel tengo una duda acerca de tus resortes donde conseguiste los h&r por que me interesaria a mi ponerle unos de esos pero no se en cuanto anden? y tu donde has conseguido tus piezas? gracias


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

sentra mexico said:


> hola manuel tengo una duda acerca de tus resortes donde conseguiste los h&r por que me interesaria a mi ponerle unos de esos pero no se en cuanto anden? y tu donde has conseguido tus piezas? gracias


Buscando como loco, los resortes de mi carro se dañaron y buscando algo mejor encontré los H&R y los Tokico, los datos son:

Alejandro Rodríguez Menchaca
Agustín Vicente Eguía N° 6
San Miguel Chapultepec
tel 1941-4716

Agustín V. Eguía <--- Es la prolongación de Benjamín Franklin hacia Parque Lira, donde se vuelve doble sentido.

Llamale, tiene +/- buenos precios y el taller está bastante bien, en Abril del 2003 los H&R salieron en $3,000 y tenia Eibach en $3,500, supuestamente los H&R funcionan mejor pero son mas "duros" que los originales así que preparate a recibir quejas de todos los que se suban jejejejejeje

Por ejemplo, ayer vi en MercadoLibre o en DeRemate (no recuerdo) que estaban subastando las NGK de Iridio en 200y tantos c/u y un chavo comentaba que era un robo que había comprado las de su chevy en $70 c/u en la Ref. California, hoy me lancé y compré las 4, ahí cerca encontré un lugar donde tienen cables splitfire y accer en el rango de $1100 a $1250 esta será mi próxima compra si no consigo nada mejor (calidad y $) personalmente no me encantan las Nology p/q parece causan ruido, no son la 8a maravilla y cuestan el doble.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Que onda hermanos Mexicanos! Aunque mi español no es 100% bien hablado or escrito, ojala me puedan entender. Como casi no hay muchas personas que hablan español, no creo que vayan abrir una seccion. Quizas en el futuro, cuando hay mas personas habriran una seccion.


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Con respecto a la garantía de mi auto la verdad que no me acuerdo pero me lo acaban de entregar así que me imagina que le falta un buen.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*De pelos.......*

*Coco...* que bien que platiques con nosotros, tu español todavía es bastante bueno, digamos que seguramente alguno de nosotros que siempre lo hemos hablado, leido y escrito, nos equivocamos tanto o mas que tu jejejejejeje

Veo que andas en Texas, pero como ese gran estado es uno de los que mas visitamos los "paisanos", platícanos donde andas??? para que nos recomiendes algunos lugares donde podamos conseguir cosas que por acá no encontremos.

Que tal tu Altima, que tanto tiene????

Saludos :cheers: 

*Roloss....* si es nuevo creo tienen 2 años de garantía, así que mejor no hacerle mucho, no vaya a ser que la hagamos invalida, ahhhh si le pones cosas (especialmente en el motor) cada vez que lo lleves a la agencia lo mejor será quitarle los "juguetitos" para que no la vayan a armar de Tos jejeje

*TODOS: Comportense y escriban mas.... ahh y abran otros threads para hacer la INVASION TOTAL jejejejej :cheers:*


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Wazz up??? yo hablo español bien, perro nunca lo escribo. y menos lo leo, yo se que van a ver muchos errores....

yo vivo cerca de los ángeles, en la cuidad de bell. esta cerca de huntington park, y aqui hay muchos latinos. mis padres vinieron de el salvador a este país, y yo fui el primero que nació en EE.UU. mi novia y su familia son de México, ye ella me ayuda con mi español. 

yo tengo un 200sx SE, '98...perro es transmisión automático  . me gusta mi carro, no me ha dado muchas problemas. tiene mas de 115,000 millas, y todavía corre muy bien.

bueno, les querría desear mucho suerte y que logren su idea de un sección en español. voy a practicar mi español con usted aquí en NF, hay los vemos....


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Hola. Me da mucho gusto ver que hay gente similar a mi escribiendo en este forum. Yo soy de Arizona pero mis papas son de Michoacan. Yo he visitado Mexico varias veces y me gusta mucho. Me acuerdo cuando ivamos a Mexico que mi tio manejabe un Nissan Tzuro que creo que es lo mismo que un Sentra.

Yo manejo un '96 200SX SE-R y me encanta. Trabajo y estudio en la Universidad Estatal de Arizona, estoy estudiando ingenieria.

Estaria bien que nos abrieran un forum en espanol porque es buena practica escribir el espanol y porque en verdad no soy tan bueno en gramatica pero si puedo hablarlo.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

manuelga said:


> *Coco...* que bien que platiques con nosotros, tu español todavía es bastante bueno, digamos que seguramente alguno de nosotros que siempre lo hemos hablado, leido y escrito, nos equivocamos tanto o mas que tu jejejejejeje
> 
> Veo que andas en Texas, pero como ese gran estado es uno de los que mas visitamos los "paisanos", platícanos donde andas??? para que nos recomiendes algunos lugares donde podamos conseguir cosas que por acá no encontremos.
> 
> ...


Vivo en San Antonio..me mude para aca cuando me case hace un año. Vivia en Houston antes de eso. Tengo mas o menos dos años con mi Altima. Aunque nadamas tengo un filtro K&N, tiene unos cajones GRANDES . 

Tengo una hermana que vive en el D.F. Eh visitado la Ciudad de Mexico nadamas una vez...que grande ciudad!!!!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Sabía vendrías por acá*



fastmode said:


> Hola. Me da mucho gusto ver que hay gente similar a mi escribiendo en este forum. Yo soy de Arizona pero mis papas son de Michoacan. Yo he visitado Mexico varias veces y me gusta mucho. Me acuerdo cuando ivamos a Mexico que mi tio manejabe un Nissan Tzuro que creo que es lo mismo que un Sentra.
> 
> Yo manejo un '96 200SX SE-R y me encanta. Trabajo y estudio en la Universidad Estatal de Arizona, estoy estudiando ingenieria.
> 
> Estaria bien que nos abrieran un forum en espanol porque es buena practica escribir el espanol y porque en verdad no soy tan bueno en gramatica pero si puedo hablarlo.


Lo sabía jejejeje, estaba seguro que ibas a venir a saludar, te delataste con el disco de El Nervio del Volcan jejejejejejejej, ahí en friega vi que eras Orgullosamente Latino, esperamos verte muchas veces por aquí, platicanos que tal es el rollo allá por arizona, sale??

Los Tsurus son el equivalente a los Sentras B11, B12 y B13, este último todavía se está vendiendo por acá con muchísimo éxito a tal grado que la parrilla y faros que venden en Mossy Performance son parte del "lavado de cara" que le hicieron a este clásico.

De bienvenida unas :cheers: y un tequila \_/ jejejej


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Coco said:


> Vivo en San Antonio..me mude para aca cuando me case hace un año. Vivia en Houston antes de eso. Tengo mas o menos dos años con mi Altima. Aunque nadamas tengo un filtro K&N, tiene unos cajones GRANDES .
> 
> Tengo una hermana que vive en el D.F. Eh visitado la Ciudad de Mexico nadamas una vez...que grande ciudad!!!!


Ahh pues precisamente San Antonio es la ciudad que mas conozco después de la Ciudad de México, desde chaviiiito ibamos con mi papá de compras por allá, con decirles que mi visa original era de cuando tenía 10 meses, tuve que renovarla (por el programa de visas laser) pero la usé hasta los 30 y tantos y se reían de mi al verla jajajajajajjaja

Chance que en unos cuantos meses vaya por allá, ahí les platico, por el momento ando mudandome de esta horripilante ciudad de México, que es un caos impresionante, me voy a Tequisquiapan, Querétaro, un mini-pueblo y por lo pronto voy a tener que andar yendo y viniendo con muuucha frecuencia, son como 200kms, que me encanta manejar jejejejejejeje

Sigue visitandonos ehhh, platicanos que onda, que otras naves has tenido???


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Wazz up??? yo hablo español bien, perro nunca lo escribo. y menos lo leo, yo se que van a ver muchos errores....
> 
> yo vivo cerca de los ángeles, en la cuidad de bell. esta cerca de huntington park, y aqui hay muchos latinos. mis padres vinieron de el salvador a este país, y yo fui el primero que nació en EE.UU. mi novia y su familia son de México, ye ella me ayuda con mi español.
> 
> ...


Oye maravilloso, realmente escribes muuuuy bien, digo, excepto porque es pero y no perro, perro=dog jejejeje mi carro también es automático, es lo mas comodo acá que hay un trafico insufrible, es una locura, digo, LA también es famoso por su tráfico por lo que un automático es muuuucho mas cómodo.

Regresa muuucho por acá, sale, platicanos lo que trae tu carro y seguimos en contacto, sale?????

también unas :cheers: y unos \_/ \_/=tequilas jejejejeje


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

hola desde Panamá.

hablemos en Español, but if you want to talk in English dont worry I understand also.


que saben del Nissan Platina,

hay performance parts para ese motor.... creo que es el mismo motor del B13,

clutch racing, header, air intake, body kits...... algo .

para ver si me animo y me compro uno de esos.


saludos

LUIS :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

aqui en mexico lo he visto modificado por una empresa que se llama airdesign y se ve muy bien ahi si quieres checa la pagina que es igual al nombre pero con .com oh tambien lo que hizo un amigo es ponerle todo el frente del clio sport de renault que igual le queda y tambien se ve muy vien


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

si he visto Clio´s sedan llamativos x aca.

butacas en cuero, rines en 17", suspencion y frente del Clio Sport.


pero en cuento al motos esos son 1.4cc y el Platina es 1.6cc ......


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

luis_pty said:


> si he visto Clio´s sedan llamativos x aca.
> 
> butacas en cuero, rines en 17", suspencion y frente del Clio Sport.
> 
> ...


Definitivamente el motor del Platina no es el famoso GA16DE <-1.6 16valvulas de los B13 (Tsurus/Sentra) y B14(Sentra) ahhh y también nuestra exótica Tsubame por lo que no intercambian partes con el Platina

Acá debido a la altura de un alto porcentaje del país, el Clio tiene el 1.6 igual al del Platina, puedes checar en páginas europeas si intercambia partes con el 1.4

Como bien dice sentra_mexico, puedes checar en www.airdesign.com, su calidad es maravillosa (por eso son tan caros), con decirte que incluso exportan a USA buena parte de su producción.

AHHH por favor, usemos por aquí solo español, la idea es tener nuestra propia sección :thumbup: 

Platicanos que has hecho en tu carro y que tanto planeas hacerle


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Hola Coco, yo soy de Monterrey Mexico pero en estos momentos estoy en San Antonio....


Saludos


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Que haces en San Antonio? Por donde estas?


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

Ahora si me confundieron......

Aca en mi país el Clio lo venden con motor 1.4 cc y el Platina con el 1.6 cc 110 hp.  

yo estoy en PANAMÁ.

La verdad no tengo ese carro, pero estoy considerandolo para compra....

miren este: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/438695 
( obviamente solo el frente.....)


body Kit: http://www.lrcarperformance.com/platina.html


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Luis _pty.....No era la intención..... a ver... trataré de aclarar este show....

El Platina trae un motor 1.6litros con 16 valvulas que es completamente diferente al del Tsuru/Sentra/etc. a pesar de tener similares especificaciones, Ni mejor ni peor, simplemente diferente.

El Clio en Europa se consigue en una gran variedad de motores desde un 1.2litros de gasolina hasta un 1.6lts tambien de gasolina pasando por varias versiones a diesel, además del 2.0 litros (Clio Sport) y el famoso V6 3.0lts con motor central(detrás), puedes ver esto buscandole en: http://www.renault.es/index_es.html

Además está el Clio Saloon, velo en http://www.renault.com/gb/produits/clio_symbol.htm ahí podrás ver que eso es un Platina vil y llanamente.

Por puras cuestiones de mercado el Clio Saloon salió como Nissan Platina dado que:

1° Hay muchísimas mas agencias Nissan en la zona que Renaults,
2° Para no "canibalizar" el mercado de Renault porque (al menos en Mexico) están re-entrando al mercado

Además es muuuy común esto, hay varios ejemplos dentro del mismo Nissan, la Quest compartía casi todo con la Mercury Villager en USA y en Europa la Nissan Maverick y Nissan Pajero (sic) tambien se hacen en conjunto con la Ford.

Otros ejemplos fuera de Nissan son Chevrolet Cavalier <-> Pontiac Sunfire
Incluso los Opel Corsa/Astra/Zafira/Meriva se venden en México y otros mercados como modelos Chevrolet.

Vaya se adaptan los modelos según diversas Condiciones: Mercado / Topografía / Acuerdos Comerciales / etc. Por todo esto, existen tantas variaciones en los productos.

Ahora.... Alguien tiene mas ejemplos???? a mi se me ocurren varios mas, pero van a decir que soy un rollero jejejjejejejejeje

Saludos y :givebeer:


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Coco, estoy por la 10 cerca de Military esperando a una beba para estos días.


Saludos


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

jeje si yo tengo un ejemplo.


busca en la paginas de autos de Japón y veras un TOYOTA CAVALIER  

solo cambia esl signo de Chevrolet al de Toyota


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Desconectado*

Voy a estar fuera desde ahorita hasta el Martes, voy a Tequisquiapan a seguir arreglando cosas para la mudanza (ya me urge salirme de aquí)

Espero ver muchos mensajes ehhh la idea es que nos abran una sección

Comportense ehh :cheers:


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

que pasa aqui :asleep:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Desconectado pero no tanto jejeje*



luis_pty said:


> que pasa aqui :asleep:


Para que no parezca tan abandonado este thread les platico mi mas reciente cambio...

Conseguí unas bujías NGK Iridium, cuando las estaba calibrando le rompí el electrodo central a una por idiota, bueno, ya conseguí las 4 y se las instalé y me lancé a Tequisquiapan (como a 200kms de la Cd. de México) maravillosas ehhh, vale la pena el gasto (Mex$79 c/u en la Refaccionaria California), pronto cambiaré los cables por unos Accel o algo similar (nunca Nology, muy caros y no me laten tanto)

Desde hace como 1 mes fuí a una agencia a pedir el tapón del radiador de mayor presión (el del 300Z biturbo) es de 1.2 kgs +/-17libras frente a las 13libras del normal, supuestamente es una maravillosa inversión (alrededor de Mex$160) y casi trae la misma presión del NISMO, y hoy ya fuí por el, tan pronto regrese a Chilangolandia y apriete una cosa que anda medio floja cerca de la bomba se lo pongo y les platico como se comporta.

Bueno me despido, no se aplatanen :banana: y sigan rolandola por aquí


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Tan pronto llegue a Monterrey para ver que le meteré al Platina .... en fin por lo pronto sigo esperando en San Antonio Tx. a que llegue mi beba...... se supone que hoy es el día pero como que ni sus luces....

Saludos


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

y como que le piensas meter a tu Platina.

Fashion o Racing ?


:thumbup:


----------



## RZ500 (Feb 17, 2004)

Señores:

Me presento soy nuevo aqui y vi el link de este foro por medio de otro en micomunidad de 7000rpm , y estoy buscando ayuda ya que ando con la loquera de importar a Mexico un Datsun 240 Z para correrlo en la serie Vintage, pero no se mucho de el carro, alguna ayuda, ademas de presentarme con la bola.

Saludos


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

RZ500 said:


> Señores:
> 
> Me presento soy nuevo aqui y vi el link de este foro por medio de otro en micomunidad de 7000rpm , y estoy buscando ayuda ya que ando con la loquera de importar a Mexico un Datsun 240 Z para correrlo en la serie Vintage, pero no se mucho de el carro, alguna ayuda, ademas de presentarme con la bola.
> 
> Saludos


que onda edgar soy fernando estoy registrado en tu foro como sentra sr20, y creo que aqui como en tu foro habra gente que te pueda ayudar con este auto ya que es un clasico y una maravilla


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

yo tengo un 280ZX del año 1983

excelente carro !




------

que pagina me recomiendan de venta de autos para carrera alla?
Yo igual estoy buscando un carro para meterlo a la pista.


----------



## RZ500 (Feb 17, 2004)

sentra mexico said:


> que onda edgar soy fernando estoy registrado en tu foro como sentra sr20, y creo que aqui como en tu foro habra gente que te pueda ayudar con este auto ya que es un clasico y una maravilla



Fernado que gusto verte por aqui, como vez mi loquera del 240 z , o cual es el 1973? 240, 260 o 280?', para meterlo a las vintage, lo que pasa es que quiero un buen carro no muy caro y este siempre me encanto y no se mucho de el.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

*Nuevo Foro Exclusivo para Mexico*

Colegas! Ya contamos con un foro local para Mexico, Se ha levantado hace apenas algunos dias, y esperamos contar con su participacion!!!

El portal aun no esta terminado pero el Foro ya esta activo. la direccion es www.nissanmexico.net

Salu2


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

GSRMx said:


> Colegas! Ya contamos con un foro local para Mexico, Se ha levantado hace apenas algunos dias, y esperamos contar con su participacion!!!
> 
> El portal aun no esta terminado pero el Foro ya esta activo. la direccion es www.nissanmexico.net
> 
> Salu2


Genial, pero como somos re-polifaceticos, demosnos vueltas por aquí y por allá, sale????


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Claro, hay que sacar info de todos lados! De hecho soy mod en el SR20forum tambien jeje :thumbup:


----------



## RZ500 (Feb 17, 2004)

GSRMx said:


> Claro, hay que sacar info de todos lados! De hecho soy mod en el SR20forum tambien jeje :thumbup:



Tambien los invitamos a www.7000rpm.com una comunidad automotor multimarca, compartan sus experiencias con los demas.


Saludos


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Cambio de Aceite*

Les platico mi último proceso de cambio de aceite.....

Desde los 20mil kms le estuve poniendo Esso sintetico, no tan caro como el Mobil 1 pero dificil de encontrar y lo estaba cambiando cada 10'000kms y le ponia filtros fram double guard (con teflón en polvo dentro del filtro).

Como a los 45mil decidí cambiar por Mobil1 ya que en el Sam's lo están dando mas o menos barato 5 quarts por $370 esto es $74 cada quart. (quart=cuarto de galón, así vienen los aceites)

Al llegar a los 45,500 compré un filtro fram normal y le cambie el aceite poniendole un "cocktail" ya que tenía "poquitos" de varios aceites desde sinteticos hasta un quart de Quaker (todos multigrados), lo dejé 2mil kms y hoy en la mañana pa fuera...

Ahh antes usaba la combinación gato/torres para meterme abajo ya que el filtro está medio escondido, pero después del anterior cambio dije... a la goma y me compre unas rampas en Walmart a un bastante razonable precio (por ahí de $300)

Bueno pues hoy las estrené, que diferencia, me sentía mucho mas seguro, fue muuuucho mas comodo y rápido levantar el carro, afortunadamente tenía todo listo: aceite, filtro con teflón (buaaaa el último, tengo que conseguir unos para futuros cambios), nuevo tornillo/tapón del carter, herramienta, suficientes trapos y la "palangana" que uso desde hace como 6 años.

Todo iba perfectamente hasta que detecté una pequeñisima fuga de aceite de la transmisión, como era pequeña estaba cubierta de tierra formando un lodo aceitoso nefasto, la fuga era en las uniones de las mangueras que van de la transmisión (automática).

Quité la tolva, limpié +/- y re-apreté la abrazadera, lo malo es que tengo que cambiar esas mangueras y abrazaderas porque este primer aviso creo que va a ser el único que tenga.

Bueno una vez hecho esto y re-armado todo les digo que ese canijo Mobil 1 es una *"Shulada"* se llega a oir la diferencia, lo único malo es que sólo venden el 15W50 que creo es medio espeso, ojalá se consiguiera (a ese precio) uno mas ligero, ahí les sigo platicando


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Bujías de Iridio y otros asuntos*

La otra cosa que tenía pendiente con ustedes era platicarles de las bujías NGK de iridio que compré en la Ref. California... $79 c/u.

1° Al instalarlas cometí la estupidez de querer calibrar la primera como las normales y el muy imbecil de mi rompí el electrodo, precisamente la pieza de iridio que es lo importante en esta bujia :loser: , ni modo a comprar otra (solo una) y ya calibradas mucho mas decentemente sin arriesgar nada.

2° Fuí a Tequisquiapan, a seguir con el rollo de mi pronta mudanza para allá (fines de marzo, principio de Abril voy a andar ya definitivmente por allá) y resultaron ser maravillosas, con el carro algo cargado pude correr un buen rato a 180 y por un momento en una ligera bajada iba a 200, nada mal para un 1.6 litros con caja automática y con el Aire Acondicionado prendido.

3° Ahora lo que me queda hacer es comprar unos buenos cables, cambiarle el rotor y la tapa del distribuidor, para tener todavía mejor encendido, pero esa será otra historia ya que ahora en la tarjeta llegó el antifaz, el frente del 2000 (cuartos y faros transparentes + parrilla cromada) y las bujías mismas, así que se imaginarán que tengo una buena deuda.

4° En la Nissan de San Juan del Rio les llegó mi pedido del tapón de radiador del 300Z biturbo, que tiene mayor presión, 1.2atm (17.63 libras) frente a las 0.9atm (13.22libras) del actual, tengo que apretar unas cosas (bastante escondidas) y tan pronto lo haga les platico como me va y que cambios encuentro, ahh por cierto, le cambié el anticongelante en Diciembre (siempre Prestone).

Que chorero no?????????


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

autos de carreras en venta manden link please


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

GSRMx said:


> Colegas! Ya contamos con un foro local para Mexico, Se ha levantado hace apenas algunos dias, y esperamos contar con su participacion!!!
> 
> El portal aun no esta terminado pero el Foro ya esta activo. la direccion es www.nissanmexico.net
> 
> Salu2



Oigan... yo también los invito a este foro, en verdad que se está poniendo interesante, son bienvenidos de donde sean, nomás con que medio lean y medio escriban en español y sean tan amables de no andar criticando a nuestros bellos paises, vengan, la cosa se está poniendo sumamente interesante y podrán discutir de algunos modelos que no se están vendiendo en otros mercados


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

como que abandonaron el barco... :thumbdwn: 

esta muriendo e foro ...???????


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Seguimos escribiendo aquí .....

Debemos de hacer presencia en este foro para tratar de que nos den una sección para México, es importante que personas de otros paises vean o traten de ver lo que hacemos con nuestros autos, y de más.

Esto es estar conviviendo con gente de muchas partes del mundo....

Ánimo !!!!!!

Y recomiendo que todo lo que escribamos en español lo pongamos en inglés tambien, esto con el fin de que cualquier persona lo pueda leer.

Roloss_valdes

English version ( I used Altavista translator and made some changes ).

We are still writing here ..... We must make presence here in order to get our seccion, It is important that people of others countries can see or try to see what we do with our cars. 
Interact with people of other countries is great !!!

And I recommend that everything that we write in Spanish we also put it in English, this in order that any person can read it. 

Roloss_valdes


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Confieso me he clavado en el otro foro que está arrancando... pero me uno a la propuesta de Roloss, pero para la próxima, ahorita no tengo tanto tiempo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Donde están todos??????

Where's everybody?????


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Para empezar no se ecribir el espanol muy bien, pero si lo entiendo muy bien.
Disclupen si hago muchos errores.

Yo tengo un Sentra GXE, 1.6L, no se mucho de lo que tiene el motor, pero si me encantar saber mas de como aumentar mi carro. No se de que hablan de cuando decien B13 o B14. Estar horrita lo unico te tengo en mi carro es un sistema de audio y Motegi Rines con Falken llantas.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Psychsal said:


> Para empezar no se ecribir el espanol muy bien, pero si lo entiendo muy bien.
> Disclupen si hago muchos errores.
> 
> Yo tengo un Sentra GXE, 1.6L, no se mucho de lo que tiene el motor, pero si me encantar saber mas de como aumentar mi carro. No se de que hablan de cuando decien B13 o B14. Estar horrita lo unico te tengo en mi carro es un sistema de audio y Motegi Rines con Falken llantas.



No te preocupes por los errores, el intento es lo que cuenta....

B13= En USA: Sentra 1991 a 1994 / México: Tsuru de 1992 a la fecha 
B14= En USA: Sentra 1995 a 1999 / México: Sentra de 1996 a 2000

Date una vuelta en Nissan Models / Sentra, NX, G20.... / B13 y GA16 1.6engine

Y si quieres platicar en Español y enterarte de muchos de los cambios de los actuales Tsurus (similares al tuyo) visitanos en http://nissanmexico.net/forum/ lleva 3 semanas y se está volviendo bastante popular


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

manuelga said:


> No te preocupes por los errores, el intento es lo que cuenta....
> 
> B13= En USA: Sentra 1991 a 1994 / México: Tsuru de 1992 a la fecha
> B14= En USA: Sentra 1995 a 1999 / México: Sentra de 1996 a 2000
> ...


Bueno ya que se que es mi carro, un Sentra B14, me puedes decir que es lo que puedo hacer a mi carro, o que modeficaciones le puedo hacer. Tengo como poco menos de $500 pero si le querio poner muchas cosas, lo unico es que no se que es lo primero que le debo poner?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Psychsal said:


> Bueno ya que se que es mi carro, un Sentra B14, me puedes decir que es lo que puedo hacer a mi carro, o que modeficaciones le puedo hacer. Tengo como poco menos de $500 pero si le querio poner muchas cosas, lo unico es que no se que es lo primero que le debo poner?


Antes de hacerle nada... creo que hay que saber varias cosas:

1° ¿Cual es la intención de hacerle los cambios?
2° ¿Cuales son las condiciones en las que actualmente están las siguientes cosas?
A. Llantas/Amortiguadores/Resortes de Suspensión
B. Frenos/Líquido de frenos
C. Bujías(Sparks)/Cables/Distribuidor y Rotor
D. Batería/Alternador
E. Filtro de Aire/Filtro de Gasolina
F. Aceite de motor/filtro de aceite/anticongelante.
F. Funcionamiento en general y cuantas millas trae el carro

Todo esto porque quizá haya cosas demasiado importantes por hacer antes de hacer los cambios o quizá haya cosas que no valga la pena hacer y una vez empezar a hacer los cambios.

Y una duda, que tanto le sabes hacer a un carro, que tanto tiempo tienes para hacerlo y que tantas herramientas tienes.

TODO esto es importante para saber por donde empezar, que hagas tu y que lleves a hacer y demás


----------



## j'sv (Feb 19, 2004)

orale!podria entrar?nunca pensaria que ubiera mexicanos aqui.que bien.yoi tengo el ser spec v de 02'.nomas tiene cai i ground control, horita.cuando regrese de aqui,le pondre mas cosas.ay nos vemos.arriva la raza hispana!


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Antes de hacerle nada... creo que hay que saber varias cosas:
> 
> 1° ¿Cual es la intención de hacerle los cambios?
> 2° ¿Cuales son las condiciones en las que actualmente están las siguientes cosas?
> ...


1.Bueno, quiero tener mi carro para correr carreras, legales, que tanto tiempo, pues un ano a un ano y miedo. No se mucho de carros pero si se hacer le lo basico al carro. De la herramienta mi papa tiene todas clases de herramienta y si no su amigo que es un mecanico lo tendra.

2. A. Las llantas son Falken tengo como un mes con las llantas/ Los 
Amortiguadores y Resortes estan un poco gastados pero si son stock
B. Los frenos tambien son stock tengo dos meses que le cambie los 
calipers el liquido no se que es 
C. Spilt Fire, lo demas es stock pero si tenia la entencion de cambiar los
cables 
D. La bateria se la quiero cambiar a una de gel y tambien quiero cambiar le
el alternador no mas que no se que clase
E. El filtro de aire y filtro de gasolina es fram. El de aire es "drop in" 
F. El aceite es el de 100,000 miles por regular es sintetico pero no se la
marca/ el filtro es fram tambien/ anticongelante no se que clase de
marca sea.
G. Hace como dos anos me chocaron mi carro por atras, mi transmicion
nuca quedo bien, la aseguranza no quizo cambiar me la transmicion. Yo
tueve que cambiar le la transmicion no mas que era de un yonke, no se
cuantas millas tenga la transmicion pero mi carro en si tiene como
110,000 millas. Ademas de eso nuca me a dado problemas mi carro.

Si no te conteste las preguntas con las respuestas necesarias deja me decir para contestar te.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

j'sv said:


> orale!podria entrar?nunca pensaria que ubiera mexicanos aqui.que bien.yoi tengo el ser spec v de 02'.nomas tiene cai i ground control, horita.cuando regrese de aqui,le pondre mas cosas.ay nos vemos.arriva la raza hispana!


Mosul, Iraq????..... Houchi Mama (Cosmo Kramer)

Of course there's a big group of Mexicans Nissan Fans (and other spanish speaking people) here, there are some other forums where we also gathered and put our opinions (with chile and tortillas), it's a perfect great start to do things for your car (considering you don't need too much) hehehehehehe

Claro que habemos un buen grupo de Mexicanos Nissaneros (y otros hispanoparlantes) por aquí, en otros foros tmbien nos reunimos para exponer nuestras opiniones (con su chilito y tortillas hehe), Eso que tienes en tu carro es un muy bien comienzo (considerando que no necesita mucho) jejejejeje

other forums:

www.SR20forum.net
www.nissanmexico.net <----- tiene poco pero está volviendose muy popular


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

vaya estan posteando, manteniendo el español vivo !

saludos, :thumbup:


----------



## j'sv (Feb 19, 2004)

mexicanos nissaneros, me gusta eso.ill visit that nissanmexico.net forum aver que.horita estoy, um, thikin up of thins im gone get. los tendre posted de lo que piense.chile con tortillas i queso i frijoles, yeathey sound hella good horita.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Psychsal said:


> 1.Bueno, quiero tener mi carro para correr carreras, legales, que tanto tiempo, pues un ano a un ano y miedo. No se mucho de carros pero si se hacer le lo basico al carro. De la herramienta mi papa tiene todas clases de herramienta y si no su amigo que es un mecanico lo tendra.
> 
> 2. A. Las llantas son Falken tengo como un mes con las llantas/ Los
> Amortiguadores y Resortes estan un poco gastados pero si son stock
> ...


I'll answer you at next weekend 'cause i'm travelling & short of time  

Te contesto el próximo fin de semana porque ando de viaje y con poco tiempo


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

luis_pty said:


> vaya estan posteando, manteniendo el español vivo !
> 
> saludos, :thumbup:



Of course compadre, no te he visto por allá.... en www.nissanmexico.net tambien tenemos varios foraneos, hay un chavo de guatemala y alguien de otros lados, comportense, el fin de semana regreso


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Acabo de encontrar este tema tan yo trataré mi recordar mejor el español yo tomé años hace. Tengo unos carros: 1997 Sentra (ningún motor ni la transmisión porque estoy en medio de un intercambio al motor jdm y un turbo), 1995 G20 (mi carro diario), 1993 NX2000 (carro de la pista- no hay interior, una juala de rollo???, 7" como se dice "springs" y AGX's, Hotshot header, el escape custom- tubería de 2 1/2", "pulleys???", y un filtro). Tengo muchas llantas, unos para el invierno y la nieve, unos para toda temporada, unos para la pista... Soy una entusiasta de Nissan 

Pienso es impresionante hay tantas personas de carro de alrededor del mundo en este sitio web.

Sarah


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

pon las fotos de tu carro girl

que bien una chica en las pistas :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

97SentraGirl said:


> Acabo de encontrar este tema tan yo trataré mi recordar mejor el español yo tomé años hace. Tengo unos carros: 1997 Sentra (ningún motor ni la transmisión porque estoy en medio de un intercambio al motor jdm y un turbo), 1995 G20 (mi carro diario), 1993 NX2000 (carro de la pista- no hay interior, una juala de rollo???, 7" como se dice "springs" y AGX's, Hotshot header, el escape custom- tubería de 2 1/2", "pulleys???", y un filtro). Tengo muchas llantas, unos para el invierno y la nieve, unos para toda temporada, unos para la pista... Soy una entusiasta de Nissan
> 
> Pienso es impresionante hay tantas personas de carro de alrededor del mundo en este sitio web.
> 
> Sarah



Jaula de rollo = jaula antivuelcos
springs = resortes
pulleys = poleas

It's great a girl is addicted to cars, especially Nissans, your english is not so bad, I've seing many "American" speakers who writes worst English than you Spanish  .

Es maravilloso que una chava sea adicta a los carros, especilmente a los Nissans, tu español esta bastante bien, Yo he visto muchos "Angloparlantes" que escriben mucho peor Inglés que el Español que tu escribes 

Your cars are great, why don't you load pics of them at CarDomain or any similar one?, if you want to practice some more Spanish, visit us at NissanMexico.net, it's a Nissan Forum in Spanish, everybody there will be glad you visit us there.

Tus carros están geniales, ¿Por qué no cargas fotos de ellos en CarDomain o en uno similar?, si quieres practicar algo mas de Español, visitanos en NissanMexico.net, es un foro de Nissan en Español, todos por ahí estarán muy contentos de que nos visites.

Be fine

Que estes muy bien


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

manuelga said:


> I'll answer you at next weekend 'cause i'm travelling & short of time
> 
> Te contesto el próximo fin de semana porque ando de viaje y con poco tiempo


Esta bien, por que no me mandas la informacion a mi email tambien por que a veces se me olvida rebisar aqui en nissan forums. 

Gracias


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Lo siento, yo no estaba en la computadora este fin de semana pasado. Yo sólo tengo un photo, de mi B14, y su realmente viejo. ¿Adivino que debo tomar más derecho de retratos? 










Gracias a Manuel para el vocabulario.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

97SentraGirl said:


> Lo siento, yo no estaba en la computadora este fin de semana pasado. Yo sólo tengo un photo, de mi B14, y su realmente viejo. ¿Adivino que debo tomar más derecho de retratos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas fotos, Mas fotos, Mas fotos

More pics, More pics, More pics


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

I agree

more pics please :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

97SentraGirl said:


> Lo siento, yo no estaba en la computadora este fin de semana pasado. Yo sólo tengo un photo, de mi B14, y su realmente viejo. ¿Adivino que debo tomar más derecho de retratos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Español*

Tu carro se ve realmente bien.

Yo estoy en un dilema, estoy planeando comprar una X-trail a final de este año o principio del siguiente, por lo que no estoy seguro de si podré quedarme con mi B14 o venderlo.

Si me quedo con el, por supuesto que seguiré haciendole mas cosas en la suspensión y quizá en el motor: CAI y árboles JWT S3 o S4 (todavía no estoy seguro cual).

La parte mala de sólo quedarme con la X-trail es que es mas dificil conseguir partes mejores para mi carro especialmente de suspensión, del motor no creo tener problemas porque el QS25 es un motor relativamente común en USA y México. ¿Que opinan?

*English*

Your car looks really great.

I'm in a dilemma, I'm planning to buy an X-trail at the end of this year or beginning of next one, so I'm not sure if I could keep my B14 or sell 'em.

If I keep it, of course I'll continue doing some things at the suspension & maybe at the engine: CAI & S3 or S4 JWT cams (not sure yet).

The worst thing is that if I just keep the X-trail, it'll be more difficult to get upgraded parts specially suspension, I think engine won't be a problem, 'cause QR25 is a relatively common engine in USA or Mexico. What do you think?


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Tu carro se ve muy bien.

Y con respecto a la X-Trail, me encanta, lastima que que no tengo tanto $ ....

Saludos


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Tu carro esta muy suave. Me encanta el color.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Gracias Compañeros*

Thanks a lot... The X-trail adventure hehehehe has to be financed by my mother.

*English:*

Because neither my mother and me want to sell our cars & because of our sooner move to a small town with paving stones or rock paved (?????) where a hard suspension is like being inside a paint-shaker :thumbup: 

We need some kind of SUV and the light X-trail could work perfect for us, she is gonna pay for it and I'll pay my half in payments.

*Spanish*

Como ni mi madre ni yo queremos vender nuestros carros y dada nuestra pronta mudanza a un pequeño pueblo con calles adoquinadas o empedradas donde una suspensión dura es como estar dentro de una mezcladora de pintura :thumbup: .

Por esto necesitamos algun SUV y la pequeña X-trail sería perfecta para nosotros, ella va a pagarla y yo le pago la mitad en módicas mensualidades.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

*NissanMexico.net*

Amigos de NissanMexico.net

El crecimiento del site nissanmexico.net ha sobrepasado por mucho nuestras expectativas. Somos por el momento 110 usuarios y nos hemos terminado los 3gb asignados de ancho de banda y solo tenemos poco mas de un mes haber iniciado operaciones.
Estoy en proceso de negociacion una mayor capacidad de ancho de bando y muy posiblemente requerire de donativos por parte de todos los intersados. Cualquier cantidad sera bienvenida.

En cuanto concrete el precio les hare saber direcciones y numeros de cuenta a donde podran hacer sus donativos.

Gracias por su comprension,
Webmaster NissanMexico.net

Dear NissanMexico.net friends.

The growth or our site, NissanMexico.net has been much faster than expected. We have currently 110 users and we have only a little over a months since the forum began.
I am in process of negotiation in order to purchase more bandwidth transfer and I will probably need some donations from forum members interested in keeping up the page. Any amount will be welcome.

I will let you know all of you account numbers and paypal address where you will be able to make your donations.

Thanks for your understanding
Webmaster NissanMexico.net


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Por favor avisen a todos los conocidos del foro nissanmexico.net, que la informacion sobre el progreso de nuestra pagina sera posteada aqui en nissanforums.com y en sr20forum.com mientras se reestablece el servicio.

Gracias.


----------



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

luis_pty said:


> hola desde Panamá.
> 
> hablemos en Español, but if you want to talk in English dont worry I understand also.
> 
> ...



que tal hermano soy de panama tambin, no estoy seguro de que sea un GA16DE, creo quee s el mimo motor 1.4 16v del renault clio sedan...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NismoSS.....

Hoy en la noche tomo unas fotos del multiple de admisión de mi GA16DE pero quires saber de todas las conexiones??? si alguna parte de este motor tiene conexiones es esa así que trataré de tomar las mejores fotos que pueda... cuando las tenga las subo a mi photobucket y te aviso...

Si me pudieras decir donde tienes mas problemas avisame para enfocarme mas ahí.

Lo malo es que nos acabamos el ancho de banda de nissanmexico.net, ahí estaba la liga del manual de servicio de ese carro..... si tienes algún mail donde pueda enviarte como 40mb avisame... esta bastante completo


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*www.nissanmexico.net* ya revivió :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: donde todos los que lean y escriban en español estan cordialmente invitados.

Ahí contamos con expertos en diversos autos Nissan, con la ventaja extra de que en México tenemos autos que no están disponibles en USA como el Almera, la X-trail y el formidable y venerado Tsuru (Sentra B13)...

También contamos entre nuestros miembros al orgulloso poseedor del flamante Wasabi = Skyline GTR34, el primero de su tipo en México (las leyes en ese aspecto son bien estrictas aquí).

NismoSS..... en un ratito te posteo el manual para el GA16DE


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NismoSS... un regalito... aquí está el manual completo del GA16DE... pero bajalo cuando tengas tiempo y una conexión estable... pesa 40mb por lo que dependiendo de tu tipo de conexión, puede tardarse un buen rato, si tienes problemas, me avisas y vemos que hacer....

http://darksci.net/~crim/b14fsm/


----------



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

gracias hermanos, la verdad ya tengo el manual pero son unas mangueritas, las que ban a las valvulas EGR, al booster del freno entre otras,, no estan explicadas muy claramente en el manual , y queria si alguien podia postiar algunas fotos del multiple de admision completo de un GA16DE con ECCS, aqui en panama solo hay GA16DE Mexicanos y no tienen ECCS ni VTC.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NismoSS said:


> gracias hermanos, la verdad ya tengo el manual pero son unas mangueritas, las que ban a las valvulas EGR, al booster del freno entre otras,, no estan explicadas muy claramente en el manual , y queria si alguien podia postiar algunas fotos del multiple de admision completo de un GA16DE con ECCS, aqui en panama solo hay GA16DE Mexicanos y no tienen ECCS ni VTC.


Ah ok...... si es de mangueras dejame tomar fotos específicas.....

El motor sin ECCS mexicano es el GA16DNE.

En México el GA16DE con el ECCS salió hasta 97 y a partir de 98 salió el GA16DNE, me imagino que a Panamá se empezaron a exportar a partir de ese año o después quizá.

Bueno, no importa..... trataré de tomar fotos (no se como porque son por abajo jejeje) y postearlas


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

Hola Nismo, gusto en encontrar a alguien en estos foros de Panamá.

traducido al Panameño:

q xopa Nismo, todo chilin, nos pillamos en la yesca de nuestra bella PTY!.

respect !

jejeje :thumbup: 




NismoSS said:


> que tal hermano soy de panama tambin, no estoy seguro de que sea un GA16DE, creo quee s el mimo motor 1.4 16v del renault clio sedan...


----------



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

manuelga said:


> Ah ok...... si es de mangueras dejame tomar fotos específicas.....
> 
> El motor sin ECCS mexicano es el GA16DNE.
> 
> ...



ok te lo voy agradecer , ,si puedes enviarlas a mail [email protected]

el GA16DE con ECCS y VTC nunca fue traido a Panamà por la agencia de ventas el mio lo mande a buscar de USA y ahora que estoy armando el motor tengo problemas porque no tengo ninguno otro de referencia y no hay mecanicos con experiencia en ECCS y VTC en panamá..


----------



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

luis_pty said:


> Hola Nismo, gusto en encontrar a alguien en estos foros de Panamá.
> 
> traducido al Panameño:
> 
> ...



igual hermano , ,hey de ke parte de pty eres ,, y estas viviendo actualmente aca???


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Respondiendole a Psychsal y todos los que les sea útil esta información:*

Las llantas Falken no tengo mucha idea como son, lo importante es el rango de velocidad y las características... checa donde dice threadwear debe de ser arriba de 200 para que drenen bien el agua cuando llueve, traction A es lo mejor y temperature A

El rango de velocidad es importante, dime cual es para ver a que tanta velocidad es seguro correr, debe de ser una letra seguida de un número ie. 88H o 90T

Amortiguadores: KYB AGX es la mejor opción, algo caros pero son una maravilla, ajustables en varias posiciones: http://www.kyb.com/shocks2.html

Resortes: Aquí empiezan a separarse las opiniones.... yo tengo H&R: http://www.hrsprings.com/ pero algunos otros prefieren los Eibach: http://www.eibach.com/, aparentemente los H&R bajan un poco menos la suspensión por lo que no “raspa” tanto el carro en rampas o los horribles “Topes” mexicanos, son bastante duros y tienen la ventaja de que bajan mas adelante que atrás por lo que no se ve tan disparejo el espacio entre llanta y salpicadera.

Frenos: Las “pastillas” de freno de los B14 originales Nissan son de lo mejor que hay para estos carros, considerando un manejo mas o menos “normal” si lo quieres para otras cosas hay algunas opciones generalmente caras, avísame si requieres algo especial, el líquido de frenos no es malo cambiarlo cada cierto tiempo por completo, ya que tiende a absorber humedad y con el tiempo oxidar los tubos por dentro.

Las Misfire, perdón.... Split FIRE son unas bujías bastante malitas para nuestros carros, lo mas recomendable son las NGK y de estas las mejores son las de Iridio, algo caras pero buenísimas, para este carro el n° es BKR5EIX y también le funcionan muy bien las BKR6EIX, la diferencia entre una y otra es la temperatura, entre mas alto el n° mas frias, en NGK te recomiendan que por cada upgrade le reduzcas un grado de temperatura (subir un n° en NGK) por lo que una vez que acabes de hacer los cambios, estas bujías serán las mejores, para los cables, no te vayas a ir por los caros Nology o cualquiera de calidad dudosa... los NGK son los mejores para nuestros carros, pareciera que son muy inofensivos pero tienen 8mm cuadrados de conductor y se comportan inmejorablemente, no son caros y a diferencia de otros que uno tiene que hacerlos al tamaño, estos vienen exactamente para nuestros carros, con el n° de cilindro y quedan perfectamente.

La liga de la tienda de NGK en USA es: http://www.ngkstuff.com/

Únicamente ten cuidado en cambiar uno por uno, porque no van conectados en orden, 1-2-3-4 sino en un órden diferente, creo (no estoy seguro) 1-3-4-2.

Cambia la tapa del distribuidor y el rotor, no es caro y después de este tiempo no seria raro que estuvieran dañados, los del dealership son buenos.

La bateria de gel es un muy buen cambio, en especial por el clima de El Paso, busca la Optima mas grande que le quede, y ya que estás ahí puedes cambiar las terminales de la batería, checa las mias en mi CarDomain en la pag de motor, me salieron bastante baratas +/- US$5 a US$6.

Ya que andas en esto, puedes hacer una buena mejora checando las tierras de tu carro, al clima de El Paso es seco pero de cualquiera manera sería bueno lo hicieras, después te busco la liga en el foro SethWas es un GroundMaster hehehehhe, el cable que va de la terminal (-) de la bateria al motor seria bueno que lo cambiaras y pusieras un nuevo cable, también de grueso calibre 4ga mínimo de la terminal (-) al chasis del carro (el tornillo detrás de la batería) un poco de grasa dielectrica ayuda a tener una buena conexión.

Yo llevé a cambiar el alternador en Noviembre por un Bosch original nuevo, esta es una buena opción, hay varias páginas donde conseguir esto pero mi consejo seria ir a Autozone a ver que opciones y precios te dan.

Si el filtro de gasolina tiene mas de 6mil millas o anda cerca, cambialo, en un viaje que hicimos a USA de alrededor de 10mil millas, le pusimos un filtro antes de irnos y al regresar lo cambiamos, el viejo lo abrimos y estaba lleno de arena, y eso que el 90% de la gasolina que consumimos durante el viaje fue la de USA, por eso mi recomendación es cambiar los filtros cada máximo 10mil kms aprox. 6mil millas.

El filtro de Aire es un tema por completo...... si no quieres hacer un cambio mayor pero quieres una ligera mejora además de no volver a cambiar el filtro, te recomiendo compres un K&N drop-in, dura toda la vida del carro, te recomiendan limpiarlo cada no-se-cuantas-millas, yo te aconsejo lo aceites cuando hayan pasado 6 meses de que lo instalaste, 6 meses después lo laves según el procedimiento del kit de limpieza de K&N, esta mayor frecuencia es especialmente por el clima seco y cálido de El Paso. Courtesy Nissan es la opción para pedir cualquier pieza incluyendo este filtro: http://www.courtesyparts.com/index.html

Ya si quieres que tu auto “respire” mejor, hay otras opciones como un Cold Air Intake (CAI), si quieres algo así, lo podemos tratar en otra entrega.

Aceite de motor.... Este es un tema importantísimo por si mismo.... mi recomendación siempre será Mobil1, pero depende mucho de la historia de tu motor la forma de ponerlo, un buen consejo es hacer la bautizada por mi... “Limpieza Jarocha”.... para lo que necesitarás: 4 quarts de aceite de la mas baja calidad que encuentres (nunca Quaker State), un filtro de aceite tambien de baja calidad y un limpiador interno de motores (de los que se les echa al aceite), yo sólo conozco el Gunk, pero hay otras marcas, incluso Nissan México tiene uno, busca el que mas te convenza y sigue las instrucciones que traiga el limpiador.

Dejas que se escurra muy bien todo el aceite, sacas el filtro y pones el filtro de baja calidad junto con el aceite, dejas este aceite por unos 200kms o máximo una semana si usas el carro diariamente.

Una vez hecho esto, consigues un buen filtro (mi recomendación es el Fram Double Guard con teflón en polvo dentro, aunque el de Nissan es bastante bueno) y una garrafa de 5 quarts de Mobil1 que venden en los Wal-Mart a muy buen precio, para saber que weight del aceite, como no conozco como se comporta el clima en El Paso, ve a preguntar cual te recomiendan a Autozone, aunque no lo compres ahí, porque es mas caro que en el Wal-Mart.

Un consejo: si las bandas son viejas, consigue unas nuevas, no son caras y vale la pena cambiarlas.

Nota importante.... desconozco el precio de las refacciones en las agencias Nissan de USA, Courtesy tiene buenos precios, pero no se si es lo común en el resto de las agencias, si no encuentras algo o crees que es muy caro, no estaría de mas que te dieras una vuelta a alguna agencia Nissan en Ciudad Juárez, además ahí podrás conseguir algunas cosas como la parrilla, faros y cuartos como los puedes ver en mi carro, también las calaveras traseras que están en el carro ***** que está en mi CarDomain.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Respondiendo a Psychsal y a todos aquellos que les sirva esta información, Segunda Entrega*

Anticongelante, un buen cambio/limpieza es latoso y tardado, Prestone definitivamente es la mejor opción popular, hay mejores pero difíciles de conseguir, otra cosa, compra el regular, ya que el “extended use” o algo similar no funciona con los otros, el cambio requiere muchas cosas, básicamente un galón de anticongelante, una palangana de buen tamaño, un par de galones de agua de bajas sales, y un prestone super-flush para lavar el sistema, el problema en estos carros es que se requiere “purgar” el sistema = sacar el aire del sistema, este motor tiene 2 purgadores, uno 5 centímetros delante del bulbo de temperatura del lado izq. del motor viéndolo de frente, el segundo está mucho mas complicado, para una mejor localización, una de las fotos del motor indica cual es el purgador....

Ahora mis consejos para este cambio... ten muchiiiiiiiisimo cuidado al apretar estos tornillos-purgador... No los vayas a romper como yo!!!!!!!!!! Jejejejeje.

El procedimiento es el sig.... en frio, aflojar el tornillo-tapón de drenaje debajo del radiador para drenar este, abrir el tapón del radiador y quitar el tanque de recuperación y lavar muy bien, por dentro y por fuera(una cubeta con algo de cloro, y un cepillo para mamilas puede ayudar a dejar el tanque como nuevo), recolocarlo y casi llenarlo de agua porque será útil mas adelante.

Cerrar el tapón de drenaje llenar con agua, arrancar unos 5 minutos y volver a drenar el radiador, de nuevo cerrar el tapón del radiador y ponerle el superflush y rellenar con agua, poner la calefacción a temp. máxima y el ventilador interno en 1, abrir los purgadores y esperar a que salga el aire hasta que empiece a salir el líquido que ande por ahí, cerrar sin apretar demasiado, seguir el procedimiento del superflush.

Hay que repetir el procedimiento de enjuague varias veces, siempre esperando que se prendan los ventiladores del radiador, signo inequívoco de que el sistema ya esté bien caliente y esperar a que se enfríe para drenarlo.

El secreto de cuando es el momento de detenerse es el olfato, si tu no tienes buen olfato busca a alguien que si lo tenga porque cuando deja de oler a anticongelante es cuando tienes que hacer una vez mas este enjuague con el agua baja en sales, una vez hecho esto y bien drenado, pones mas o menos ¾ partes del galón de anticongelante en el radiador, vacías el tanque de recuperación y lo llenas con anticongelante hasta la marca de máximo, esta vez esperas a que se caliente realmente bien, esperando a que se prenda el ventilador un par de veces, lo apagas y dejas que se enfríe hasta el día siguiente, lo mas seguro es que el líquido en el nivel del tanque de recuperación haya bajado, si esto sucedió, es muy buena señal ya que no tiene aire el sistema y al enfriarse se contrae el líquido y jala el anticongelante del tanque, rellena el tanque hasta el nivel máximo y repite la operación durante aprox. una semana siempre en frio hasta que no veas cambios en el nivel.

Ahora... antes de hacer esta limpieza y debido a las altas temperaturas que se alcanzan en esa zona, te recomiendo compres el tapón de radiador del 300Z TwinTurbo, ya que ayuda mucho, para mejor información ve el siguiente artículo: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/radcap.shtml


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NismoSS said:


> ok te lo voy agradecer , ,si puedes enviarlas a mail [email protected]
> 
> el GA16DE con ECCS y VTC nunca fue traido a Panamà por la agencia de ventas el mio lo mande a buscar de USA y ahora que estoy armando el motor tengo problemas porque no tengo ninguno otro de referencia y no hay mecanicos con experiencia en ECCS y VTC en panamá..


Las fotos salen horrendas pero voy a checar las mejores y te envío las ligas al mail


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Muchas Gracias por toda la informacion te lo agradesco mucho. Entre la semana te respondo a las cosas que me preguntaste y te pregunto unas cosas que no entendi. Otra ves muchas Gracias.


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

NismoSS said:


> igual hermano , ,hey de ke parte de pty eres ,, y estas viviendo actualmente aca???



si aca en la metropolis


Panama City


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Psychsal said:


> Muchas Gracias por toda la informacion te lo agradesco mucho. Entre la semana te respondo a las cosas que me preguntaste y te pregunto unas cosas que no entendi. Otra ves muchas Gracias.


Se que fué un gran rollo, espero te sea de utilidad, tu mandame las dudas que yo te contestaré ahora si mas rápido.

Mucha suerte


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

hey que no muera el foro !!


ARRIBA :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Si jejejeje, pero como todos nos mudamos para allá, ya no postean tanto por acá, pongo algo y naaaadddddddiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeee, por eso a veces pongo algo en otros lados para ver que va pasando.


----------



## Anvanya (Apr 18, 2004)

*Hola desde Republica Dominicana*

Estuve andando el foro ayer y no habia encontrado ningun post en español, ya lo encontre!!  .

El asunto es el siguiente, estaba buscando carro, mi primer carro y la verdad no tengo nada de experiencia con carros. Encontre un nissan sentra b13 2001 , el carro es usado pero esta como nuevo ... que pasa, que cuando busque informacion del vehiculo por internet no vi nada ni siquiera una foto del nissan sentra b13 2001, lo que vi fue que el b13 es del 91-94 y el mas moderno es el b15.

Segun lo que averigue el b13 es la misma caja, del 90 al 2004 lo unico que cambia es el confort.

Que diferencia hay entre el b13 2001 y el b15 2001?

Agradezco su ayuda 
Mary


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Me da mucho gusto que una latina se interese en Nissan*

Antes que nada, como iniciador del thread y miembro de este foro me da mucho gusto que hayas entrado, también me da mucho gusto que una mujer latina se interese por investigar el carro que maneja (o pretende manejar).

Me imagino que la oferta de autos en La República Dominicana es similar a la Mexicana y a la de algunos paises hermanos de Centroamerica y el Caribe.

En México se producen tanto los B15 como los B13 y se exportan a diversos mercados.

El B13 es el venerado tsuru que se hace desde 1991 pero con sus respectivas actualizaciones, de hecho hay algunos cambios en el motor GA16(mas eficiente), actualizaciones estéticas y ya le han corregido TODOS los problemas posibles, por lo que es uno de los carros mas confiables que se ven en nuestros paises.

Aguantador como pocos, de hecho en Tequisquiapan, lugar donde vivo la mitad del tiempo, los usan como taxis y aguantan el feroz empedrado que hay en todo el pueblo.

El B15 es un carro totalmente diferente mas avanzado, no se ha probado tanto en ambientes tan hostiles (aunque algunos cuerpos de policia aquí usan estos carros) y es un carro totalmente diferente al B15, realmente muy pocas cosas son compatibles entre estos dos carros.

Si quieres investigar un poco mas, ve a www.nissan.com.mx , el B15 es el Sentra y el tsuru es el B13.

Cualquier duda pregunta por aquí o si quieres directamente a mi, te ayudaré en todo lo posible.


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

arriba... :loser:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

luis_pty said:


> arriba... :loser:


Luis.... porque eso de :loser: ??? no entiendo a que o quien va dirigido?


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Luis.... porque eso de :loser: ??? no entiendo a que o quien va dirigido?



Hola amigo, todo bien.


el mensaje no esta dirigido a nadie en especial, simplemente puse algo para que no muera el foro en español, al parecer esta en coma.

no lo dejemos morir. :cheers: 

saludos


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

luis_pty said:


> Hola amigo, todo bien.
> 
> 
> el mensaje no esta dirigido a nadie en especial, simplemente puse algo para que no muera el foro en español, al parecer esta en coma.
> ...


Es que ya muchos nos hemos ido por allá jejeje

De hecho ya casi no te he visto, ya soy Moderador imagínate jejeeeje


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Que onda bola de cabrones!!!!!!!!!!! JAJAJAJAJA

Bueno vivo en California, anteriormente vivia en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco!!!!!! :cheers: y pues como veran en mi avantar, tengo un Nissan s13 del 92 (240sx SE) antes tenia un 90 pero lo vendi y consegi este, tengo pues sonido basico de bocinas pioneer adelante y dos 8" AudioBahn en sus cajitas o como sean, en fin aun no mucho pero poco a poco, dios kiera y tendre algo de $ para obeter un RB25DET o si no un SR20DET......asi me ire a Guadalajara a poner en su lugar a los escuincles fresitas con sus Jetta's y Stratus jajajajaja.....en fin VIVA MEXICO CABRONES!!!!!!!!! ahi se avientan una CORONA en mi honor, ya k aki saben a orines de perro!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> Que onda bola de cabrones!!!!!!!!!!! JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Bueno vivo en California, anteriormente vivia en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco!!!!!! :cheers: y pues como veran en mi avantar, tengo un Nissan s13 del 92 (240sx SE) antes tenia un 90 pero lo vendi y consegi este, tengo pues sonido basico de bocinas pioneer adelante y dos 8" AudioBahn en sus cajitas o como sean, en fin aun no mucho pero poco a poco, dios kiera y tendre algo de $ para obeter un RB25DET o si no un SR20DET......asi me ire a Guadalajara a poner en su lugar a los escuincles fresitas con sus Jetta's y Stratus jajajajaja.....en fin VIVA MEXICO CABRONES!!!!!!!!! ahi se avientan una CORONA en mi honor, ya k aki saben a orines de perro!!!!!!! :cheers:


A poco no es a toda madre poder postear chingadera y media y que nadie se ponga necio???? jejejejejejejejje ventajas del idioma jejejejejeje

A ver si te das una vuelta a www.nissanmexico.net el portal todavia no está completamente listo pero abajo esta la entrada al link ahi andamos hartos mexican curios jejejejejeje y está el famoso MENNY con un SE-R o tsuru GSR2000 bastante competente puro GUANATOS-POWER jejejeeje

Anímate y ahi nos vemos


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

tengo ganas de ir a guanatos para ver komo esta el show por ahi, ire en vacaciones de verano!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Que onda.

Al fin encontre mi gente. Anque sea pocho, siempre mi considero mexicano.(cuando me combiene, hehehe). Tengo Un 1997 Sentra. GA16 motor, con un 2.5" Pacesetter exhaust, y voy a poner un CAI que estoy haciendo de partes que encuentro en Lowes Y Home Depot. Despues pienso poner Hotshot headers, y quizas poleas. No lo quiero para carreras, sino nomas para poder disfrutar de poder de Nissan. No se si le voy a cambiar el exterior(B14), pero si encuentro algo que me guste, quizas. 

:thumbup: Si se puede!! :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Que onda.
> 
> Al fin encontre mi gente. Anque sea pocho, siempre mi considero mexicano.(cuando me combiene, hehehe). Tengo Un 1997 Sentra. GA16 motor, con un 2.5" Pacesetter exhaust, y voy a poner un CAI que estoy haciendo de partes que encuentro en Lowes Y Home Depot. Despues pienso poner Hotshot headers, y quizas poleas. No lo quiero para carreras, sino nomas para poder disfrutar de poder de Nissan. No se si le voy a cambiar el exterior(B14), pero si encuentro algo que me guste, quizas.
> 
> :thumbup: Si se puede!! :cheers:


Magnífico, ¿Por qué no abres una cuenta en CarDomain para poner las fotos de tu carro? algo similar a las mias de alllá abajo, mi carro tambien es un Sentra 97 MDM (Mexican Domestic Market) con GA16DE y trans auto.. le voy a comprar (proximo viaje a USA contrato un mailing address) la combinación clásica CAI/Headers/Catback y después un arbol JWT S3 y lo mas probable es que dentro de un año me lo lleve a NJ para ponerle la levelten pero eso si las cosas salen segun lo planeado.

Ya no quiero hacerle nada en el exterior mas que re-pintarlo (mismo color) porque la pintura esta ya medio dañada.

Esperamos tus fotos y que bueno que ya tenemos un "area" donde postear


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Buenas! Yo soy Cubano hecho en MIAMI tengo un 200sx 1.6 como pueden ver. le tengo puesto Intake, Multiple de carrera, tubo de escape de 2" asta el muffler, y el tiempo adelantado, tamiben tengo Coilovers con KYB shocks, perdonen my Espanol. Nadie me a ense(N+~)ado, lo que se es apredinendo solo.

Incase you read my horrible spanish. I have a 200sx 1.6 w/ CAI/Headers/exhaust 2" all the way back to the muffler. i have it droped on coilovers and KYB shocks. Ive done all the work on the car my self. ( yes even the welding on the exhaust) so i do know a few things that i can help. done alot of things to the car... dont have a Web site but i can send pix if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

orale amigos, yo soy de california! en una ciudad de oxnard....mi español es MUY malo hablado y escrito. Nomas queria decirles el "wassup". Tengo un sentra del 96, tiene rines de 18", un filtro de aire, y otras cosas que cuestan mucho dinero!! Les deseo suerte con sus carros.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> Buenas! Yo soy Cubano hecho en MIAMI tengo un 200sx 1.6 como pueden ver. le tengo puesto Intake, Multiple de carrera, tubo de escape de 2" asta el muffler, y el tiempo adelantado, tamiben tengo Coilovers con KYB shocks, perdonen my Espanol. Nadie me a ense(N+~)ado, lo que se es apredinendo solo.
> 
> Incase you read my horrible spanish. I have a 200sx 1.6 w/ CAI/Headers/exhaust 2" all the way back to the muffler. i have it droped on coilovers and KYB shocks. Ive done all the work on the car my self. ( yes even the welding on the exhaust) so i do know a few things that i can help. done alot of things to the car... dont have a Web site but i can send pix if anyone wants to see.





AjRaCeR805 said:


> orale amigos, yo soy de california! en una ciudad de oxnard....mi español es MUY malo hablado y escrito. Nomas queria decirles el "wassup". Tengo un sentra del 96, tiene rines de 18", un filtro de aire, y otras cosas que cuestan mucho dinero!! Les deseo suerte con sus carros.


Gracias a los dos, por lo que se ve.... somos muuuuchos los que hablamos español que andamos por ahi, les dejé unos acentos y unas eñes por ahi para que las puedan usar cuando realmente las necesiten, generalmente todos entendemos sin eñes, excepto que hablemos de edad y cuantos años tenemos jejejejejejejeje :cheers:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

hola todos! yo vivo en houston tx, nacido en los angeles cali, de padres mexicanos. tengo un sentra 91' con filtro K&N, y pipa de 2" con un catalizador "high flow", todo lleva a un Magnaflow mofle. tengo 16 a(n+~)os. que bien que somos muchos que hablamos espanol. perdon por mi espanol pero no soy muy bueno...


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

*Que onda!*

No soy de mexico pero me intereso mucho este foro en español.

Soy de Guatemala, y tengo un Sentra B12 GA16i, entre a estos foros buscando algunos tips para modificar estos motores, y que la verdad me gusta mucho mi carro, y comparandolo con otro, por ejemplo un Civic EX el NISSAN es de mejor calidad por su durabilidad, y la velocidad, y tiempo, en arrancones es el mismo por lo que prefiero el mio.

Aqui en guatemala estamos invadidos y aburridos de que todos los accesorios sean para HONDAS me gustaria que alguien me aconsejara de que se le puede hacer a ese motor.

ME GUSTARIA PASAR A LA PAR DE UNO DE ESOS HONDEROS Y QUE VOLTEE LA CARA Y SE K-MART CON MI SENTRA.

Lo unico que le he puesto a mi carro es tuberia de 2" le quite el catalizador, le puse un FLOWMASTER. Me gustaria ponerle una pipa o algo asi. (PIPA=AIR INTAKE)

porfavor respondan


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

CHEPE B12 said:


> No soy de mexico pero me intereso mucho este foro en español.
> 
> Soy de Guatemala, y tengo un Sentra B12 GA16i, entre a estos foros buscando algunos tips para modificar estos motores, y que la verdad me gusta mucho mi carro, y comparandolo con otro, por ejemplo un Civic EX el NISSAN es de mejor calidad por su durabilidad, y la velocidad, y tiempo, en arrancones es el mismo por lo que prefiero el mio.
> 
> ...



Chepe..... Bienvenido... aquí puedes ser de donde sea, si escribes español, con eso basta :thumbup: , tu carro puede ser un perfect sleeper, y pegarle unos sustos a cualquier hunduh que se presente en el camino, de hecho tengo varios amigos de Guatemala que son verdaderos entusiastas del cuarto de milla, luego les digo que se pongan en contacto contigo... pero tenemos que saber bien, bien, bien cual es tu motor para saber que tanto hay/se vende/que tan dificil o facil es consegirlo, etc.

Posteanos unas fotos, las puedes subir al www.photobucket.com es súmamente facil y con esto podemos ayudarte mucho mejor.

Bienvenido amigo hispanoparlante :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

CHEPE B12 said:


> No soy de mexico pero me intereso mucho este foro en español.
> 
> Soy de Guatemala, y tengo un Sentra B12 GA16i, entre a estos foros buscando algunos tips para modificar estos motores, y que la verdad me gusta mucho mi carro, y comparandolo con otro, por ejemplo un Civic EX el NISSAN es de mejor calidad por su durabilidad, y la velocidad, y tiempo, en arrancones es el mismo por lo que prefiero el mio.
> 
> ...


lo mas facil es poner un filtro de aire de cono. es mejor si pones algo bueno en calidad(K&N).el puro filtro, sin pipa, te va a dar mas torque a bajas RPM's. vas a sentir un buen cambio.


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

*creo que no hay filtro k&n para ese motor*

Por lo que he buscado y he leido aqui en los foros no hay un filtro k&n para ese motor ya que utiliza una especie de carburador o no se si asi se llama y ademas los filtros K&N son muy altos por el (ancho de la boca del carburador= 8.5 cm) no hay filtro que sea pequeño y que quepa en el capo. si ustedes tienen alguna opcion se los agradeceria bastante. GRACIAS POR CONTESTAR!!


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

porque no haces tu propio? compra un pedazo de pipa que quepa en el carburador, que doble, y pones el filtro en la pipa? eso si quedaria. no tienes filtro ahora?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ya me banearon de ese FORO ^_^


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Saludos desde República Dominicana.

Carlos.


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

ahora que nos abrieron una seccion en español, nadie quiere escribir... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^es que son jotos






j/k


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Es que no quieren demostrar que no saben escribir bien en español y como les faltan las ñ y los acentos se chivean jejejejejjeje.......... j/k :thumbup: 


Bueno pues platiquen que onda raza........

He visto por aqui amigos en USA, Mexicanos, Centroamericanos pero nunca alguien de españa o de Sudamerica, ahi SI hay Nissanes, les ha de dar miedo entrar a foros en inglés, pero no saben que hay sección para los hispanoparlantes.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Es que no quieren demostrar que no saben escribir bien en español y como les faltan las ñ y los acentos se chivean jejejejejjeje.......... j/k :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Bueno pues platiquen que onda raza........
> ...



SI!!!!!! a mi ya me Banearon de NISSANMEXICO.NET ^_^ jajajaja k mal pex, ni modo k alcabo no habia tanta raza y los k habian pues...


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Yo hablo español .... 
Si alquein necesita algo para su Nissan por favor pueden Consigir en contacto
con migo a [email protected]

Si usted también desea a construyó los Nissan de sus sueños nos visita en http://www.swappednissan.com/

Gracias 

Edgar


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass:


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

:loser:


Loki said:


> :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass:



:fluffy: Porque ?????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

estaba aburrido no sabia k hacer, nada de eso iba dirigido a nadie :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

en ese foro de español no me kieren......por k les dije k un KA24DE stock podria darle en la torre al SR20DE......pero pues son necios los niños y me botaron jajaja, ni pedo ellos se lo perdieron, de por si no hay casi miembros , aparte todos los k estan ahi pues nomas no...


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Porque no mejor te callas el hocico y te vas a los brazos de tu mama???

El niño eres tu, nacido en el 84 por favor. Escuincle chorrillento.
Por cierto.. estas en la mira aqui tambien.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

GSRMx said:


> Porque no mejor te callas el hocico y te vas a los brazos de tu mama???
> 
> El niño eres tu, nacido en el 84 por favor. Escuincle chorrillento.
> Por cierto.. estas en la mira aqui tambien.



Mira imbecil primeramente kien vergas te crees? segundo no trates de mezclar mamadas k pasaron en el otro foro con aki, y en mira de kien? tuya? tu kien chingados eres? mejor largate a donde estabas y kedate ahi , captaz?

Que pinche ardor tienes o ke pedo? mejor sacate el dedito de la cola y calmate. :cheers: 


Loki


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ya calmense. Este foro no es para estar buscando con quien peliar. Ya juegen como niños buenos...si no, van a ver consequencias.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Basta, esto se ha cerrado


----------

